# Wood Primer.....



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a post of what different woods look like and their uses. I had some Cherry this week and will start...
Look at the color and graining in this first pic,


a lkook at the bark...

the bark looks a little like scabs on a sore.....best I could come up with,but....

another look at the bark...



This was wild Cherry and is typical of most Cherry trees, but if in doubt,take a splinter and burn it to see if it smell like you want.
More types as I get them...I'll get some young Cherry to compare the difference.
Hope this helps and SMOKE HAPPY
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Stan aka bbqfans


----------



## dmack (Jun 24, 2009)

BBQ Fan,
What a great idea. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was just wondering what type of wood I have for my wood burning stove. I think he said hickory but not sure. It will be nice to see some samples to compare to.

dmack


----------



## Dutch (Jun 24, 2009)

Stan-this is a great idea. I moved this thread from "Roll Call" to "Woods for Smoking" and have made it a sticky thread.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 25, 2009)

Folks, if you have smoking woods that you use that are not readily available in other areas please add them here with a picture(s) and a discription of the bark. 

Stan has led off by covering cherry wood.

Thanks!


----------



## alx (Jun 25, 2009)

Many varieties of red oaks.This is a southern red oak/spanish that fell along my garden.




Color of wood and grain are easily recognizable







Great smoking wood and excellent fuel for woodstoves etc.


----------



## orville (Oct 10, 2009)

We start the fire with dry oak and then add green hickory for the next 3 days. We always use the same wood in the big smokehouse. It takes us 3 week to season a new smokehouse. You can taste it in the meat if you mix it up. We use apple and cherry in the smaller smokehouses.  We keep the green hickory under water for 24 hrs before we add it to the fire box. You can see the water tub on the left of the fire box. The small stove on the right help us to control the heat.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool Setup You Have There...


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 9, 2010)

I've read where bark on smoking wood is not good. Yet the smoking wood chunks that I buy, apple, cherry, alder and oak all have bark on them. Should I remove the bark or just put it in the chip pan and go for it?


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 6, 2010)

What happened to the pics in the first post?


----------



## mudduck (Apr 6, 2010)

pear
]
peach

hickory

cheery


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

Im not so sure thats cherry?  None like any i have cut or burnt at least.


----------



## mudduck (Apr 7, 2010)

it is suppost to be wild cheery


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, you may be right on that.  I burn Black Cherry.


----------

